# Ughhh Right headphone having problems... AGAIN



## RoqsWolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, I seem to have a problem in which headphones just hate me... I've gone through like 4 pairs of headphones in 8 months. And now the new headphones I got about a month ago are having problems :/ the right ear bud is having problems emmiting sound if the cable is moved slighlty (Im sure most of you have had this problem before and know what I mean) Is there any way to fix this problem other than just standing perfectly still without moving the connecter cable? Also what type of headphones do you use and how long do they last?


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 18, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel, I have the same problem. Headphones I get tend to last maybe a month or two. I've tried to fix them before, and I've always been unsuccessful. When one side starts to go out, it pretty much marks the end of it's life, and you gotta start looking for a new pair to use. Sorry.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Any one know of headphones tat last like along time? I don't want to be having to buy new 10$ headphones every month


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 18, 2009)

Are you using a wacked out EQ or anything? Or your volume up way too high?  There's no way headphones should just junk out that fast -  unless you use crappy ones, then maybe


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 18, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Any one know of headphones tat last like along time? I don't want to be having to buy new *10$ headphones* every month



I think I see your problem there... unfortunatly, you want good headphones, you gotta be willing to shell out a shit load of cash for them. With very few exceptions, personally, I've noticed that the cheaper the headphones, the crappier they are and the shorter they last. 

On the bargain side, though, I have a pair of Sentry brand headphones (model #HO268  ) that I got at Big Lots that's lasted me almost a year now, and they cost me about six dollars. They don't sound great, and I don't think they'll last a whole lot longer, but you can't beat the price.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 18, 2009)

My dads headphone jack on his comp is fucked up so it may not even be the headphones you're using. I don't use headphones much since I lost the ones that came with my laptop. No money = no headphones


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 18, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> I think I see your problem there... unfortunatly, you want good headphones, you gotta be willing to shell out a shit load of cash for them. With very few exceptions, personally, I've noticed that the cheaper the headphones, the crappier they are and the shorter they last.
> 
> On the bargain side, though, I have a pair of Sentry brand headphones (model #HO268  ) that I got at Big Lots that's lasted me almost a year now, and they cost me about six dollars. They don't sound great, and I don't think they'll last a whole lot longer, but you can't beat the price.




true. if you want headphones that last for a long time you should invest a little more money.
i had some for 3.50â‚¬ plus shipping from ebay once, they were lasting for about 2 months.
after that i got a pair from logitech, they were ok and were lasting for about one year (the base was pretty low though...).
after that i got a  dolby 5.1 headset from sharkoon, i loved them! good sound, good mic. its a bit scratchy now, i only use it if i have to talk to someone.
currently im using a pair of headphones from sennheiser, the HD212 pro. its a pair of DJ headphones so the base is very strong^^
its not THAT expensive (i paid 40 bucks i guess), extremely comfortable and after 1 and a half years still as good as new.
id recommend all sennheiser headphones and headsets. they are awesome and worth the money!


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 18, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> I think I see your problem there... unfortunatly, you want good headphones, you gotta be willing to shell out a shit load of cash for them. With very few exceptions, personally, I've noticed that the cheaper the headphones, the crappier they are and the shorter they last.



This.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 18, 2009)

That happens to me around the same timeline.  I buy those Gumy headphones.  They're comfy and I like them, so they're worth replacing every few months.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 18, 2009)

$10 headphones lmao

Get some real headphones, they'll last longer and music will sound 20x better.


----------



## Snack (Jul 18, 2009)

Get 100 dollar headphones, they last for months at a time.


----------



## Azure (Jul 18, 2009)

Don't buy headphones that are in ear.  Those pretty much suck universally.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe you should be more careful with them. The wire is probably broken around the jack or in the earphone itself. It may have broken free where it's soldered and you could just solder it back.

I make my shitty headphones last as long as possible. I only give up on them when they consist mostly of electrical tape and melted plastic with none of the original wiring and all the internal stuff is held in place with blu tak and super glue.


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 19, 2009)

My experiences with different pairs:
Stock Creative Earphones: Sound bad enough I wouldn't want to listen enough for them to break
Stock Sandisk Earphones: Best Earbuds I've used, except wire is starting to go bad after 4 months
Phillips SBC HP430: Still work after 2 years, but cheap plastic heaband broke.
Koss KSC75: Sound awesome for the price, but loose connection between wire and one speaker after a year, probably fixable.
Phillips SHE2650: Decent sounding earbuds, usually lasts 6 months
Sony MDR-828: See above

Probably get some Shure SE110's next, sounds like they are the only pair of earbuds designed to last. Or maybe I'll try and find a way to carry around something larger.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine usually last about 6 months before they begin to die on me. I must say, it's very annoying.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 23, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> I think I see your problem there... unfortunatly, you want good headphones, you gotta be willing to shell out a shit load of cash for them. With very few exceptions, personally, I've noticed that the cheaper the headphones, the crappier they are and the shorter they last.
> 
> On the bargain side, though, I have a pair of *Sentry brand headphones (model #HO268  )* that I got at Big Lots that's lasted me almost a year now, and they cost me about six dollars. They don't sound great, and I don't think they'll last a whole lot longer, but you can't beat the price.


I used to have those before the ones I had before an they lasted realy long compared to my normal Ones that lasted me 9 months ^^ I wish I could fine those again but there only avalible online as far as in concerned. I actually got them when I was on vacation


----------



## Runefox (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, definitely the $10 headphones. They're not really designed to last - Why do you think they're so plentiful?

Buying more expensive headphones gives you a multitude of benefits - Better sound quality, more comfort, higher-quality construction, and a warranty.


----------



## nobu (Jul 23, 2009)

Big lots (here at least) has sentry ballz (seriously) for $2 a pair, they're comfy, sound good ,and last a couple of months on avg. they're better than a lot of $20 ear buds Ive bought.


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 24, 2009)

The most common reason for this problem is a rip or tear in the wire.  Check the headphone wire CAREFULLY for any rips or tears or wires coming out, then use ELECTRICAL TAPE to cover it up/tighten the wire.  Fixed countless headphones like this.  Hope it helps


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking at them again, I'd say the Philips SBC HP430 would be a pretty decent choice for something cheap. You can get things that sound better for cheaper, but mine work fine after 2 years, and should work for awhile longer. They have pretty beefy wire, and all the connections I can see (Where it connects to headphone jack and to the headphones) seem well designed. If only the headband was sturdier.

Or if you want to spend more, I've heard many people say Sony MDR-V6 are durable. I'm planning on getting a pair soon.

These also sound quite durable, a few posts down there's a link to a video with a guy doing stuff that would break any headphone I've seen.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/ge...tor-studio-serious-about-audio-indeed-406658/


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 28, 2009)

IF you want cheap headphones that you want to last a while, buy a Pair of Skullcandy Lowriders. Cheap, average quality, over-the-head headphones. They don't blow out, or shouldn't. If you do, you gotta be listening to music that breaks the ear-drum, so I wouldn't worry. I've owned a pair of white ones, and I recently ran into one issue. I killed the bottom cord. But it lasted me a year and a half, so I'm cool with there Life-time warrenty wait, which is FOREVER.

Don't buy 10 buck headphones. If you do, get Skullcandy. There like the Crem de Crop of it. Not to bag them, since I do own a nice pair of 70 dollar Skullcrushers, but there headphones are boss for people on a tight budget.


----------



## selkie (Jul 28, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> The most common reason for this problem is a rip or tear in the wire.  Check the headphone wire CAREFULLY for any rips or tears or wires coming out, then use ELECTRICAL TAPE to cover it up/tighten the wire.  Fixed countless headphones like this.  Hope it helps



Yep. Also, if you're removing the headphones from the jack a lot, it can ruin them.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 28, 2009)

you can pick up a pair of sennheiser cx500's for pretty much nothing. Ive got them, and the quality is awesome


----------

